
If It's Not Data Driven, It's Not Marketing - craigkerstiens
https://www.reifyworks.com/writing/2019-03-04-data-driven-marketing
======
icedchai
I worked at one company. The marketing team spent months changing one part of
the logo from green to blue, updating it on all web sites, collateral, etc. It
was barely noticeable. Results were not measured.

